# Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung



## XHotSniperX (7. Januar 2010)

*Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Hi

Ich konnte es einfach nicht fassen, wie schnell so ein scheiss Plexiglas kaputt geht... Ich meine, ich habe nicht mal allzu fest angezogen und schon war da ein Riss. Natürlich kam auch Wasser raus während Betrieb aber ich habe hier für all diejenigen, denen auch das gleiche passiert ist, eine Lösung. 

Als erstes müsst ihr euch ganz bestimmt nicht eine neue Pumpe holen, denn das wäre echt das allerdümmste (ausser man hat zu viel Geld)... 

Ich habe zuerst einen einfachen UHU Kleber draufgetan und trocknen lassen (naja wirklich trocken war es nie) ----> Hat nichts gebracht!

Danach habe ich einen Sekundenkleber genommen und hier war das Problem, dass ich damit die undichten Stellen überhaupt nicht richtig zukleben konnte, weil die Oberfläche ist ja nicht einfach flach... Und ausserdem trocknete der Sekundenkleber nicht, wenn man ordentlich viel drauf getan hat. ----> Also nichts!

Schliesslich bin ich in den Bau-Hobby-Markt und hab mir das "UHU All Repair" gekauft (ist so ein Knetzeug) und habe damit rund um den Anschluss alles grob zugedeckt und gepresst (habe wirklich sehr grob gearbeitet und schnell). Nach 30 Min war alles trocken und nach einer Stunde hab ich den PC angehauen... ---> Trotz hohem Druck, (habe grosse Radiatoren, mehrere Kühlkörper und die Pumpe ist auch stark) ist kein Wasser mehr zu spüren. Der PC ist gerade schon ne Stunde an und imernoch alles sauber. Ausserdem ist dieser Stoff extrem fest, kan unter Wasser sogar angebracht werden (extrem Wasserfest) und gegen Temperaturen EXTREM widerständig! Habe mir gerade, jep nochmal, extrem viel Geld gespart 

Ich hoffe, dass das bei allen klappt!

PS: Das Knetzeug kostet nichtmal 5 Euro glaub ich... Ich bin drauf zugestossen, weil ich auf der Packung "Dichtung" gesehen habe


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

ich glaub bei kleineren rissen würde doch auch nagellackentferner gehen oder?


----------



## HAz3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Sekundenkleber klappt auch aufjedenfall "Loctite" dauert nur länger bis die Lösungsmittel verdampft sind. Auf 2K Knetmasse bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen auch ne gute Notlösung.


----------



## Marquis (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Man könnte sich mit der Knetmasse ja mal einen kompletten AGB basteln.


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Am besten ist Revell Modelbaukleber, der löst den Kunststoff leicht an bevor er hart wird. Braucht halt bis er trocken ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Acrifix ftw  ca. 6 € pro Tube


----------



## BinBash (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Tag



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ich glaub bei kleineren rissen würde doch auch nagellackentferner gehen oder?


Erm, Nagellack*entferner* auf Plexiglas? Ja, mit Aceton bringt man Risse im Plexi weg und das Plexi lösst sich dann auch gleich mit auf 
Du meinst wohl eher Nagellack ohne entferner  ob's klappt weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Gruss


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Sind alles nur Notlösungen - der Riss ist immer noch da und immer noch aktiv. Das kann und wird nicht lange halten. 
Als Notreaparatur für ein paar Tage bis man das Teil ersetzt hat mag´s taugen aber mehr nicht. Sekundenkleber ist dafür jedoch eher das Mittel der Wahl. Natürlich nur minimale Mengen. Cyanacrylat zieht sich in feinste Risse durch die Kapillarwirkung von selbst rein. Große Mengen sind da kontraproduktiv. Geht aber nur mit trockenen Komponenten - wenn der Riss innen noch benetzt ist hält kein Kleber. 

Für eine Klebung mit MMA sind Spannungsrisse zu fein und Aceton löst zwar die Oberflächen an, aber beim trocknen polymerisiert das angelöste Plexiglas nicht wieder - ergo kein Effekt außer evtl. Entschärfung der Rissspitze. Für Nagellackentferner gilt das Gleiche. Lack (ob nun Nagellack oder Acryllack) ist ebenfalls keine Lösung die man Reparatur nennen könnte.

Wer Risse in wasserführenden Plexiglas-Komponenten hat sollte sie austauschen - die Reparatur mit Powerknete etc. sollte jedenfalls höchstens eine Überbrückungslösung sein. Die Ersparnis durch eine solche, ja auch recht unansehnliche, Notreparatur ist zudem nur dann eine, wenn die betroffene Komponenten bis zum Austausch hält. Ansonsten kostet die Hardware die durch den folgenden Wasserschaden den Bach runter geht in der Regel deutlich mehr.


----------



## XHotSniperX (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Mag gut sein, dass solche Sachen nur vorübergehend sicher sind aber, wenn ich so mal die nun in der Zwischenzeit steinhart gewordene Knetmasse anschaue, dann sieht es und fühlt sich sogar sicherer an als, wie es vorher war (Plexiglas ohne Riss  ) Ich denke, dass das sehr lange halten wird, denn der Riss ist wirklich nicht verzweigt und sehr klein. Die Masse verformt sich nicht bei Temperaturschwankungen und ist speziell für Wasser und Kunststoffe gemacht... natürlich auch als Dichtung. Das Wasser wird diese Masse also definitiv nicht irgendwie auflösen können.

Ich hoffe, dass nichts passiert, dann fass ich den PC bestimmt nicht an und kauf was neues. Gut wäre natürlich, wenn man für die Laing Pro/Ultra Pumpen nur den Plexideckel bestellen könnte. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Du suchst den orginalen Laing Plexi Deckel? Klar kann man den bestellen, zB bei Aquatuning... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz 52033

Ich könnte ihn dir allerdings auch verkaufen, möchte meinen austauschen (hab ne Laing hier rumliegen und keine WaKü dazu ^^ Aber der Deckel wird beim Bau der WaKü dann so oder so getauscht). Meld dich per PN falls du ihn haben möchtest

MfG Xy


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Edit: too late ...
Natürlich bekommst du die Deckel einzeln - da gibt´s sogar ne riesige Auswahl bei Aquatuning  (ein paar findest du z.B. auch bei Caseking oder A-C-Shop)
Wenn du die Rissproblematik am Pumpendeckel in Zukunft völlig ausschließen willst wäre, ein Deckel aus POM aber sinnvoll - z.B. der EK X-Top V2 oder der von Aquacomputer.


Bei den Plexiglasdeckeln ist sind die von Watercool meiner Erfahrung nach sehr solide und aus Plexigals GS. Das ist mit das beste Plexiglas was man bekommen kann. Von denen hab ich schon mehrere verbaut und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Natürlich sollte man auch da die Anschlüsse nur von Hand, keinesfalls mit Werkzeug, festziehen - aber das gilt sowieso für alle Plexiglas-Komponenten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*



HAz3 schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber klappt auch aufjedenfall "Loctite" dauert nur länger bis die Lösungsmittel verdampft sind.



Sekundenkleber enthält keine Lösungsmittel, die verdampfen könnten - das sind Kunsstoffmonomere, die auspolymeresieren. Wasser hat dabei typischerweise katalytische Wirkung, weswegen "Sekunden"kleber auf einer trockenen Plexioberfläche (und bei nicht alzu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit) lange Zeit flüssig bleibt, aber innerhalb von Sekunden Finger zusammenklebt.
Lösung: Auftragen, für Feuchtigkeit sorgen. (Tropfen drauf ist aber ziemlicher Overkill - n bissl Wasserdampf wäre optimal. Also abwarten und TEE trinken  )


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Ich hab als ich Risse in den Plexi hatte, vom Tausend mal rein und rausdrehen die Anschlüsse wieder reingedreht und dann mit Flüssigkunst Harz eingepinselt !!!

 Hällt TOP, ist absolut DICHT !!! ist fast transparent und fällt niemanden auf !!!!

Der einzige Nachteil : Die Pumpe wird für immer deine Anschlüsse behalten


----------



## Speed-E (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Also ich wüde da lieber aus 2K Epoxidharz + Härter setzen. Ist zwar nicht Farblos, hält aber. Über kurz oder lang würde ich den Plexideckel aber auch austauschen, das kostet ja schliesslich nicht die Welt.


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Ihr habt gute Tipps!

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich hab ja, wie im ersten Post beschrieben, die Anschlüsse nun fest am Plexideckel und habe einen neuen Plexideckel bestellt. Ich möchte ihn auf jeden Fall ersetzen, um wieder eine rissfreie Pumpe zu haben. Wie sollte ich da am besten eurer Meinung nach vorgehen? Die Pumpe ist direkt neben dem Ausgleichsbehälter und wenn ich nun den Deckel einfach abmontieren würde, dann käme Wasser raus, bis der Behälter leer ist... Das wäre irgendwie nicht sauber =D ...
Ich könnte aber auch neben dem Anschluss, der am Plexiglas befestigt ist, den Schlauch schneiden und das Wasser in einen kleinen Behälter abfliessen lassen, bis die Pumpe und der Ausgleichsbehälter leer sind, wenn das geht. Anschliessen könnte ich dann den Plexideckel schnell abschrauben und den neuen draufstzen, danach muss halt ein neuer Anschluss her um den abgeschnittenen Schlauch wieder am Plexideckel anschliessen zu können.

Was meint ihr? Ich möchte einfach nicht alles abmontieren!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Also das Wasser würde ich schon vollständig ablassen...

Und generell solltet ihr euch vielleicht mal überlegen, einfach kein Plexi zu verwenden, wenn ihr das ständig kaputt macht


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Für alle, die einen Riss im Plexiglas haben oder Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben! Hier eine Lösung*

Bei meiner Pumpe ( Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V AGB ) hab ich genau 2 mal die Anschlüsse bewegt, da Problem war nur, ich meinte das zu gut und hab die zu fest gedreht... Tja Pech gehabt, aber wie Speed-E sagt, Epoxid Harz mit Härter ist echt am besten.. ( für Reperaturen )


----------

